# Social Networks with the Most Users in the World



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2021)

Fascinating look at the rise and fall of Social Networks... starting from 2002 - 2020

Which of these do you use if any, and are you still using any from years gone by..?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 22, 2021)

I use none of them and, frankly, am surprised I'm here.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't use any of those either. Just this one. I recently signed up for another one called Buzz50 but the next day my password didn't work, so I gave up on it.


----------



## Mike (Apr 22, 2021)

Here and YouTube

Mike.


----------



## Jules (Apr 22, 2021)

The only one I’m on is FB and don’t belong to YouTube.  I might watch a link, won’t join.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2021)

Well I use Whatsaap.. all the time,  it's free texting but on the computer...  and Youtube too, got quite a few Videos uploaded on there .....FB I  use for marketplace or checking on the family but I never chat on there... 

I have a Pinterest account


----------



## Don M. (Apr 22, 2021)

I often search UTube for videos of repairs I haven't done before....that usually saves me a bunch of time and mistakes.  Other than that, this forum, and 3 others regarding chainsaws, lawn equipment and tractors, is about as close as I get to Social Media.


----------



## MrPants (Apr 22, 2021)

I use MySpace but it's not on your list and coincidentally, I haven't been able to log on to my account there in quite awhile


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 22, 2021)

Yeah, I hang out on youtube a lot but I don't have a channel or anything. My granddaughter does, though.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Fascinating look at the rise and fall of Social Networks... starting from 2002 - 2020
> 
> Which of these do you use if any, and are you still using any from years gone by..?


Those numbers are really interesting. Brought back memories, too. I was on MySpace for years back in the day. That's where I met the bane of my existence, so not all of them good memories.


----------



## Devi (Apr 22, 2021)

I watch plenty of YouTube videos, but have no account or login.
Facebook -- well, I joined in 2007 but follow almost no one and don't post. The only reason I keep the account is to check in on a couple of friends.
I have a couple of accounts elsewhere, but almost never post.


----------



## Jules (Apr 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I have a Pinterest account


It’s very popular.  It thinks I want to be on there and won’t let me look at a link someone has posted to it.  All the more reason I refuse to join it.  If I can’t see what it’s like, I’m not joining.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2021)

Here, Facebook messenger and sometimes utube. Never did the rest of them.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 22, 2021)

here and irc,,, tried to use fb three times and got booted three times so I quit. olden days I used virtual chat room but that is gone...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Apr 22, 2021)

I loved Google Buzz. It came out around 2010 and met some great people there. Then they morphed it into Google Plus and things started to go downhill. It did have a nice UI though. I did use IRC back in the day but that was mainly for work. I would never admit if I used the AOL Chat Rooms nor not 

I am on FB with a limited number of friends and family members. My privacy is locked down as much as possible and I do not play the silly games and such which do compromise what information is sold and I am on Twitter but I only follow certain news and sports accounts there so I can get quick updates on things I am interested in. I don't use it for anything else. Youtube I use for a lot of different reasons but mainly just to sit back and watch a variety of videos.


----------



## asp3 (Apr 22, 2021)

Fascinating!

I used to use MySpace, mainly to connect with bands and musical artists.

Before that I used Usenet news groups which could be used for discussions.  Before that I took part in email groups that had journaled emails usually sent out daily with all the contributions for the day.

Way back when there was a proprietary, internal only social networking program called Notes on servers at Digital Equipment Corporation (DEC) that had both work related and social groups that all 120,000 worldwide employees (at their peak) could use to communicate.  It remains the best social discussion platform I've ever had the pleasure of using and I met lots of cool people and found lots of great music through some of them.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 22, 2021)

*Facebook, Facebook Messenger, Tumblr, Instagram (rarely), You Tube and Pinterest.*


----------



## MarkinPhx (Apr 22, 2021)

I forgot about the days of Usenet news groups @asp3 . I learned a lot from certain groups and grabbed some good music from others. Ah, the "good old days" of computing. I must admit sometimes I do miss those days and the sound of the 14k modem..lol.


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

I did use MySpace, Fascistbook but don't anymore, I do use Youtube, and Facebook messenger.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 22, 2021)

*Facebook, Facebook Messenger, Instagram, You Tube, Snapchat, Google and Pinterest.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 22, 2021)

I used MySpace briefly; got bored with it.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Apr 22, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I used MySpace briefly; got bored with it.


It's interface drove me crazy with all the bling and flashing animation people had on their pages. I got bored with it also.


----------



## Irwin (Apr 22, 2021)

I use three forums—all with a format similar to SF. I need to have something in common with people when I use social media, and I get that here with people my age, and with hobbies in the other forums. I guess Facebook probably has groups for certain hobbies. One day, maybe I'll take a look.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2021)

FB and Youtube..


----------



## asp3 (Apr 23, 2021)

There are two other forums I'm active on right now, one is the forums on rateyourmusic.com and the other is a really interesting international forum called penpal gate that has posts in multiple languages with people of all ages although most of them are very young.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2021)

I love YouTube but only for the videos. No socializing but I have left a few comments on some videos.

I use Facebook occasionally for some old friends and the few cousins I have left.


----------



## Irwin (Apr 23, 2021)

asp3 said:


> There are two other forums I'm active on right now, one is the forums on rateyourmusic.com and the other is a really interesting international forum called penpal gate that has posts in multiple languages with people of all ages although most of them are very young.


That's the problem with a lot of social media sites... they're overrun with kids.


----------



## asp3 (Apr 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> That's the problem with a lot of social media sites... they're overrun with kids.



In this case I like it because the young people there tend to be more focused on communicating with new people because it's a penpal site.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> That's the problem with a lot of social media sites... they're overrun with kids.


And the kids think a lot of social media sites are overrun with old farts!  Lol, Irwin.


----------

